# i found cheap reflectors w/ cheap shipping



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.accessdiscounts.us/grow-light-reflectors.html very nice cheap reflectors with very cheap shipping they ship reflectors for like five bucks  just thought some people would like to know i had been lookin for a good price reflector for a long time now and now ive got it lol


----------

